# Omega Megaquartz



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I got this off the 'bay a while ago now, but never wore it because the crystal was all aged and cracked and the bracelet was manky. But it had all its original bits (I checked the serial numbers etc.) and original Omega 22mm bracelet, so about two months ago, I had a go at cleaning it up to see if was worth sending to STS.

Well - STS have worked their magic once again. (I really must remember to start taking some "before" photos! STS may seem a bit expensive, but they are worth every penny in my view.

Hope you like my latest quartz jobbie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a classy looking watch George, nice work. The Omega symbol at 12 really sets the dial off nicely.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yup, I love that bit too, really nice feature.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one George, I was looking at one in a dealers shop today, very nice.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Nice one George, I was looking at one in a dealers shop today, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason.









It really has a sort of 70's presence and is a really hefty, solid block of steel. STS managed to polish up the case a bit, fit new pushers and a new seal and crystal - resealed it and now it's almost as good as new.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is very very nice George, well done.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely watch









Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I think this one's for keeping.


----------

